# Kraine's Tarantula Pictures



## Kraine (May 4, 2011)

I got my new baby a couple of days ago. I don't know whether it's a male or female, but either way I love it already! It's a Brazil black, Grammostola pulchra. Hopefully it will survive its younger years. I named it Blueberry, and it's very eager to eat and quite active, too!


----------



## Croaton (May 4, 2011)

Congrats Kraine! 

G. pulchra is a great T!  

If you have any questions/concerns post them on these forums... there are a lot of very experienced keepers that are always willing to help you out!


----------



## advan (May 4, 2011)

Cute little guy! Looks like a few more molts and you'll see the glossy black coming in.


----------



## groovyspider (May 4, 2011)

Croaton said:


> Congrats Kraine!
> 
> G. pulchra is a great T!
> 
> If you have any questions/concerns post them on these forums... there are a lot of very experienced keepers that are always willing to help you out!


hey not to disrespect croatan but if you have a Q try typig it in at the search thread colum just because some guys on here will get annoyed but sometimes its hard to find. but good luck man and very nice look lil T i wanna get one soon


----------



## Kraine (May 4, 2011)

Thanks very much, guys. c: I'm very happy with my spiderling. I'll be sure to look up any questions I have, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Croaton (May 4, 2011)

Haha no worries, and great point!!  

The search function should always be used first before asking a question!  Sorry I forgot to mention that!   Thanks groovy!



groovyspider said:


> hey not to disrespect croatan but if you have a Q try typig it in at the search thread colum just because some guys on here will get annoyed but sometimes its hard to find. but good luck man and very nice look lil T i wanna get one soon


----------



## Kraine (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's little Blueberry undergoing his/her first molt under my care! I was so excited when I saw him on his back. Then, when he finished, he looked really delicate and almost dead with his legs all curled. I didn't want to disturb him with more picture-taking.

Preparing..



















And then the final stretch!


----------



## Goomba (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet shots! Thanks for sharing. I have 4 spiderlings. I can't wait for them to molt. 1 seems to be in premolt, but the other 3 are fat as balloons and simply don't stop eating, it's unreal!


----------



## Kraine (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha, yeah, I can't believe how much this one eats, haha. It startled me when he refused food for like 2-3 weeks. I'm sure he'll be back to his usual food-vacuum ways soon.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats, and yes, in about a week he will be back to his normal G pulchra piggish self.


----------



## sja69 (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome! And love the name _Blueberry_.


----------



## Kraine (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.  After he finished completely, he kept carrying around his old exoskeleton until I took it with tweezers. I think he was sentimental.. so many good times in that thing.


----------



## jukahman (Jun 4, 2011)

amazes me everytime i see a molting picture. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kraine (Jun 5, 2011)

No prob! 

He's recovering well.


----------



## jt39565 (Jun 5, 2011)

I like seeing the white fangs! Superb.


----------



## Kraine (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought it would be amusing to post pictures of my spider as he/she grows. c: This is a thread for Blueberry, my grammostola pulchra that I'm raising.

Back in May 2011:











Now, in August 2011:
















If anyone has guesses on his gender, those would be most appreciated. I'm calling him a male until I can find out for sure. :b


----------



## crawltech (Aug 22, 2011)

nice lookin grammo!...its hard to call the gender thing without seeing a ventral shot of your T.


----------



## Kraine (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah.. I've been trying to get him to crawl onto a glass bowl for me to get a good ventral picture, but I think he really dislikes how it feels. He runs right back onto my hand. Unfortunately his plastic box is slightly opaque and is hard to get a good shot through. I'll see what I can do in the future. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Kraine (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I had to celebrate the 2+ year anniversary of Blueberry and me becoming best friends.







So I made him a hat. 

He was pretty ambivalent towards it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 24, 2013)

::


:laugh:


 Oh that is just too cute! I saved this picture to my computer. Thanks for the smile that put on my face.


----------



## Kraine (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahaha, you are very welcome.

Sometimes people spend so much time thinking spiders are cool that they forget they're also the cutest thing on eight legs.


----------



## bugarella (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm giggling like a maniac and everyone around me is looking at me weird. I just LOVE tarantulas in hats. I have a little sombrero from a doll that I stick on my B. Smithis sometimes  :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 24, 2013)

bugarella said:


> I'm giggling like a maniac and everyone around me is looking at me weird. I just LOVE tarantulas in hats. I have a little sombrero from a doll that I stick on my B. Smithis sometimes  :laugh:


pictures or it NEVER happened


----------



## Kraine (Jul 24, 2013)

bugarella said:


> I'm giggling like a maniac and everyone around me is looking at me weird. I just LOVE tarantulas in hats. I have a little sombrero from a doll that I stick on my B. Smithis sometimes  :laugh:


Hahaha! Yeah, show us!


----------



## jgerou85 (Jul 24, 2013)

What an awesome picture. It fits him well


----------



## Dark Nexus (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol this is great.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, please! Pics! :-D


----------



## microlepis (Jul 25, 2013)

That's so adorable!


----------



## Scoolman (Jul 25, 2013)

Awwwwwn Blueberry is looking great


----------



## MarkmD (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol that is good :-D


----------



## LuiziBee (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness. That's awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JZC (Jul 25, 2013)

Life made lol


----------



## PeaceBee (Jul 26, 2013)

This put me into gigglefits, too!  Toooooo cute!!! :love:


----------



## Kraine (Jul 26, 2013)

<3 Eeehehe, glad you all liked it!

I also uploaded the video... by far my best spider video.

http://s1050.photobucket.com/user/kabloomers/media/blubehat.mp4.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

